# going through the motions. sovery tired!



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

To be honest, there are days that i truly miss my Wife and i have second guessed my throwing her out. There are also those days where i feel like life is so much better without her and all the drama of dealing with nonsense. 7 months of separation has given me a new outlook on life. I can't say the same for my Wife. Is it possible for a person to grow more angry and more resentful?. She contacted me yesterday about some bills that she stuck me with recently and she really need to pay. I asked her about the state of our marriage and what direction we are going in. Omg, why did i even ask or try. She says"everyone knows what i've done for you and your kids".. Really?. Is it me or is it that you do for your spouce and family without seeking to be placed on a pedistal. She goes on to say"Well, i dont think that you paid enough of the bills in the household". I'm not rich, just an average guy. I paid the Rent, Cable, Telephone and energy bill. She just had to pay her car note and our car insurance. On top of all this i pay 800 for 2 children in child support. I feel like after 7 months things should have cooled down and cooler heads can speak but i was wrong. I spoke to my Father in-law and we have always been close and he is more hurt by this than i am. I told him that trying to save this marriage isn't working. She just keeps going back to the same stuff that we were arguing about months ago and has not taken a step forward to forgiving. I told her that maybe we should get lawyers and just call it a day. She says that she wont be getting a lawyer. My in-laws are pretty much on my side and just most of her family. She has stopped talking to her parents and anyone who speaks to me. I dont think that i should stop speaking to them. I feel like its between a huband and a wife, not me against her family of vice versa. I guess that i am seeking advice on what i should do because im so so very tired. please chime in....


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

Is there another man/party involved? If so, let them have her.
You pay what you believe is fair...if she doesnt, then she can suffer the consequences of her decisions. At the end of the day, its their decision.
Plus remember, her family really isnt on your side, as blood is thicker than water. They are on the same boat as you are...there is a very big difference there. So keep that in mind. Having said that, Im on the same boat, and I lean on my in laws a lot as they can see that their daughter has gone off the rails. Same as yours, all you can do is let things be.


----------

